# Used Canon 40D...How much would you pay?



## Blossom101 (Sep 30, 2009)

I posted a few days ago about a complete package that I had the opportunity to buy.  After reading all of your advise I emailed to guy and asked him would he be interested in selling just to camera body.  He said make an offer.  He said he has only had the camera for 8 months.  What is a fair offer?

I would need the charger for the battery also wouldn't I?  

I was thinking if I could get a deal on this used Camera I could put more money into a good lens and have a really nice set up.


----------



## NateWagner (Sep 30, 2009)

Well, ever since the 7D has come out they have dropped in price a fair amount. I think that in general a fair price is around 500-600USD. Most of the time the battery and charger is included... but if not they're relatively inexpensive to pick up online.


----------



## Dao (Sep 30, 2009)

A good condition 40D should be around $600 plus or minus.  The Kit lens that came with the camera (EF 28-135mm IS) should be around $280 - $300 in good condition. (I sold one 40D in good condition on craigslist for $600 few months ago and a like new condition of the kit lens for $300)

If both body and lens are in good (or like new) condition, I will say if the seller sell it for $800 will be a very good price.  $900 is still good.  Again, it depends on the condition of the equipment.

Also, if you get the body, make sure you get everything except the lens, lens manual.


----------



## Blossom101 (Sep 30, 2009)

Thank you for your quick response. What all should I get with just the camera body?


----------



## Blossom101 (Sep 30, 2009)

Help me think of questions I need to ask him about the camera.
Will I get the manual that came with the camera, the battery charger,?????
What condition is the camera in Fair, Good, Like new?
Is there any type of warranty still on the camera? (He said he bought it 8 months ago)
Maybe I need to ask if he bought the camera new?
Any others you can think of?


----------



## Blossom101 (Sep 30, 2009)

Would you ask him if he could email you some pictures taken with the camera?


----------



## Dao (Sep 30, 2009)

Ask him what comes with the camera if you just buy the body.  

Let me see what should come with the camera..... the camera itself, manual (you can download a digital copy from the web), camera strap, a viewfinder cover (usually it is mount on the strap), original battery (Canon shipped with a battery cover. Use the cover when battery is outside the camera to avoid metal object short the battery), original battery charger, the round cover that cover the lens mount on the body (when you store you camera without lens) ...

That is all I can think of now.

If you meet the seller locally, bring couple lenses, a Canon compatible flash, a CF card and a laptop with CF memory reader.

Mount the lens and see if the lens work with the body such as autofocus.  Change the aperture to a higher number and press the DoF preview button to see if the aperture works.  Mount the flash and see if it works as well.

Take photos with the camera, upload them to the laptop to review them.  You can also use Av mode and set the aperture to a larger number such as F/22  and take a photo of the sky (day time) and review it on you laptop.  If you see some dark spots, the camera sensor may have dust. (not a big deal since it can be cleaned).  But do try taking photos with different settings and see if they all come out good.   Of course I am not talking about award winning photos ... you know what I mean.

Locate the camera manual on the web and read it ahead of time, so when you try the camera out, you know what to do.


----------



## icassell (Sep 30, 2009)

The cheapest I've seen a 40D body for locally was $499 (still kicking myself for not buying it).  Most have been in the mid to high $500's.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 30, 2009)

Ritz had them on sale, new 699 or 799 last week.


----------



## Termin8r27 (Sep 30, 2009)

I bought mine about 3 months ago for $600 - it had a few hundred pictures taken and was 9 months old - just the body, but got everything else, manuals, battery, charger, etc.

I think $500-600 is a good price for one in very good condition.


----------



## inTempus (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah, I would be careful spending more than $600 for one right now.  The 7D just released making the 40D three generations old now.  Since the 7D just released, a flood of 40D's will be hitting the market.  A lot of people waited for the 7D as they didn't see the 50D as being a big enough upgrade.  Now that it's out, lots of 40D's will be hitting the used camera shelves.

That means the price will drop like crazy as the supply far out strips the demand.

Just keep that in mind.


----------



## Hobbes (Sep 30, 2009)

argh!! this is just like computer CPUs 
40D was released in late 2007 and two years later it's already obsolete 
I wish my parents are rich


----------



## Derrel (Sep 30, 2009)

I would not buy a 40D on the used market for about another two months--at that time, or perhaps in three to four months, the market will be FLOODED with 40D's being sold off to pay for 7D bodies, Canon's new 100mm f/2.8 IS macro, etc.

Seriously, every time there is a truly major new camera or a major new class of camera, the used market is flooded with older products people need/want to sell for quick turnaround. Buy a copy of Shutterbug magazine, and look through it to get contact information from smaller camera dealers across the USA, then call or visit the web sites of stores that do *not* receive 10,000 visitors and web-shoppers per day and which are not located in New York. That's where you'll find the bargains galore.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 30, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> argh!! this is just like computer CPUs
> 40D was released in late 2007 and two years later it's already obsolete
> I wish my parents are rich


or you could get a job.


----------



## zland (Oct 4, 2009)

Derrel said:


> I would not buy a 40D on the used market for about another two months--at that time, or perhaps in three to four months, the market will be FLOODED with 40D's being sold off to pay for 7D bodies, Canon's new 100mm f/2.8 IS macro, etc.
> 
> Seriously, every time there is a truly major new camera or a major new class of camera, the used market is flooded with older products people need/want to sell for quick turnaround. Buy a copy of Shutterbug magazine, and look through it to get contact information from smaller camera dealers across the USA, then call or visit the web sites of stores that do *not* receive 10,000 visitors and web-shoppers per day and which are not located in New York. That's where you'll find the bargains galore.



You are right, I bought a 40D new & after 1 week the 7D was released. I liked the specs (specifically the 8 fps) of the 7D & returned my 40D for a refund.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 4, 2009)

Sw1tchFX said:


> Hobbes said:
> 
> 
> > argh!! this is just like computer CPUs
> ...



have two...


----------



## KmH (Oct 5, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> argh!! this is just like computer CPUs
> 40D was released in late 2007 and two years later it's already obsolete
> I wish my parents are rich


Obsolete? Hardly. :lmao:


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 5, 2009)

KmH said:


> Hobbes said:
> 
> 
> > argh!! this is just like computer CPUs
> ...



well according to some people it's three generations old


----------



## frXnz kafka (Oct 5, 2009)

Sw1tchFX said:


> Hobbes said:
> 
> 
> > argh!! this is just like computer CPUs
> ...


Preposterous!


----------



## Montana (Oct 5, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Hobbes said:
> ...


 

3 generations old, but not obsolete by any means.


----------



## Dao (Oct 6, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Hobbes said:
> ...



This is what the camera manufacturers want us to think that way.  Upgrade Upgrade Upgrade


----------



## inTempus (Oct 6, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Hobbes said:
> ...


According to reality it is 3 generations old.  That doesn't make it obsolete, that just makes it, well, 3 generations old.

There are people who still shoot the first generation 1D's and get beautiful shots out of them.  If it still powers on and takes pictures, it's still useful.

It's really not too difficult to understand.


----------



## inTempus (Oct 6, 2009)

Dao said:


> Hobbes said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...


They have to make money somehow.    If everyone bought only one camera in their life, the camera manufacturers would find themselves struggling.


----------



## Dao (Oct 6, 2009)

inTempus said:


> Dao said:
> 
> 
> > Hobbes said:
> ...




That's the problem ...   .. Man ... I need to stop looking at the 7D:lmao:


----------



## NateWagner (Oct 6, 2009)

Heh, I'm actually a bit excited about the dropping prices, because I am wanting to upgrade my backup, and a 40D would do quite well in that regard.


----------



## inTempus (Oct 6, 2009)

NateWagner said:


> Heh, I'm actually a bit excited about the dropping prices, because I am wanting to upgrade my backup, and a 40D would do quite well in that regard.


The 40D is a great body.  I owned one for a while and it took beautiful pictures.  Once the price settles a bit, I'm sure they will be had for a song and what a great deal that will be.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 8, 2009)

frXnz kafka said:


> Preposterous!



haha! I know why he said that but I won't start this whole argument again 




Montana said:


> Hobbes said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...



hehe that's good to hear course I really want to upgrade my lenses first 
hmm speaking of generations do you actually consider 50D as one generation? I mean it looks more like a warmed up 40D with better LCD, AF adjustment and this, according to many reviews, worse than 40D sensor. 
Well I am really don't know if I ever will get the new 7D because no matter how good it is and all that it still has a APS-C sensor.


----------



## inTempus (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes, the 50D is a generation.  If it weren't a new generation, Canon wouldn't have given it a new name.  They would have called it the 40D Mark II.  

The differences between the 20D, 30D and 40D are all about as insignificant as the differences between the 40D and 50D.


----------



## zland (Oct 11, 2009)

Dao said:


> inTempus said:
> 
> 
> > Dao said:
> ...


 
Ha, I had a 40D for 30 days, just took it back, traded it in on the 7D & now after using the 7D just a few days, I dont miss the 40D although it is a great camara. The 7D is just better!


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 11, 2009)

zland said:


> Dao said:
> 
> 
> > inTempus said:
> ...



not that I am trying to be a smart-ass but,  duh! for the price of one 7D you could get 2 brand new 40D so it better be better xD


----------

